# More "Future AC Game" Wishes



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 17, 2016)

So I was thinking there should be more things that you can turn into trophies or "collectibles" like for the fish you could bring a fish to Cyrus and he could make a mount for it. The bigger fish would of course be wall mounts, but the smaller ones could be small standing mounts in glass cases or something. I mean how cool would it be to have the obligatory marlin hanging in your house? I also think it would be neat to be able to do the same with bugs and make little shadow boxes that can be hung or set out on top of things. Or even be able to make a larger enclosure for fish or bugs to be in like be able to buy a "bug enclosure" or "aquarium" and be able to put like 4/5 creatures in it and it could take 2 spaces and be nicer to look at then the tiny little tanks or bug catchers where you can hardly see the creatures in them. 

I also wish that more things were customizable, like the clothes or that you could bring an existing shirt/dress and be able to alter it like bring it to Sable and change it in some way like change the color so we can have more option or be able to bring it and they give you design for it so you can alter it as a custom design. And I wish we could make our own skirts and hats and glasses too but I don't think they'll give us that option.


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 17, 2016)

I want villager interactions to be more fun, I love playing hide n seek and I wish there where more fun mini games like that,


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2016)

I just really want vegetables.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 17, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I just really want vegetables.



imagine if you could make your own veggie/fruit garden. that would be &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384; good **** go౦ԁ ****&#55357;&#56396; thats ✔ some good&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;**** right&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;there&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396; right✔there ✔✔if i do ƽaү so my self &#55357;&#56495; i say so &#55357;&#56495; thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ&#55357;&#56495; &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56396;НO0ОଠOOOOOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ&#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56495; &#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56384; &#55357;&#56384; &#55357;&#56384; &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;Good ****


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2016)

IWantPeanut said:


> I want villager interactions to be more fun, I love playing hide n seek and I wish there where more fun mini games like that,


That would be totally fun and I think they should have more personality options and "in between" personalities so there would be more unique communication with the different villagers and different reactions and stuff, I think that'd be really cute.



Bowie said:


> I just really want vegetables.


Me too! Veggies would be awesome! Maybe you could start out with a small farm plot and get to upgrade it for bells or something and unlock different veggies the more you garden. That'd be rad and then Leif could have more things to sell.


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 18, 2016)

I just want Nintendo to bring back the old AC GameCube features, like the diary/calendar, and cooper and booker being partners in crime.
and I want the dang aerobics back omf


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2016)

Koi-san said:


> I just want Nintendo to bring back the old AC GameCube features, like the diary/calendar, and cooper and booker being partners in crime.
> and I want the dang aerobics back omf



Those aerobics looked adorable, I never played the old games sadly (cause my fam was poor) but I hope to at least get the older DS games to play soon to see how they are.


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 21, 2016)

an easier way to gain and get rid off villagers


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 21, 2016)

Heres a list:

- A PWP that is similar to the CF house post (So you know where any future villager may move) But you have to buy it and place it where you want a villager to move. This would be good for landscaping and so your rows of villagers will look meat (If your going for that look lol). But I think this should also be a pricey PWP so people have to earn more bells and take some time to get it.

- A separate pocket just for tools (10 spaces) so that way you don't clutter your original pockets with a full tool set. This is a risky suggestion because it might be over complicating things in the game.

- More interactive scenarios like for example: Inviting villagers over to your house when ever you want/giving them a gift to their face with out being prompted to as a quest. Getting to play tag or something where you press Y to reach forward and tag the villager/player. In the winter getting to throw snowballs at other people. etc.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

- More villager capacity in the town (so we can have more villagers, 15 maybe? I don't know.) and maybe a slightly bigger town.

- A sort of City/Main Street hybrid with spaces so Redd and Katrina can have their own shops once prompted after a number of visits (as well as spaces for the Dream Suite- because I love that and other shops we've got etc).

- More storage space in wardrobes and dressers etc.

- A backpack that we can access if we want to store things but will need in our pocket sooner or later (basically more space on our person so we don't have to resort to storing items in our mail).

- I've never played the Gamcube Animal Crossing but the bringing back of Aerobics sounds good because I want to experience that (and some other Gamecube AC features too!).

- More villager interactions- and I miss seeing villagers talk to one another frequently(and mini games other than Hide and Seek).

- Basically most of the suggestions I've seen in this thread!


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 24, 2016)

That all four walls of the house don't have to be the same. Like, if we could "paint" a wall or two (or three) and put wallpaper up on the remaining. That'd be neat.

My main thing in the game is home and character customization. So, things in those areas, like catching up to have the features present in HHD at least, and updating with skin tone choice in the beginning.

Also, to put a hat or pair of glasses in my house without it having it to be worn by a manikin head.

There are lots of good ideas on these forums. I'm antsy to see what they choose to do!


----------



## treetops (Jun 24, 2016)

I'd love to see a feature where when your town tree plaza is fully grown, somebody will notify you on how amazing the tree is and how far you've come since arriving. They will then think it would be a great idea to gather all of your villagers at the plaza and have one big group photo which you can check out on your SD card or whatever. I doubt a feature like this would appear, but it's something I would love to see.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

A subset of the Dream Suite for Astral Projection, an underground section of your town, HHD-esque customization, townsfolk getting jobs...


----------



## vel (Jun 24, 2016)

Decorating a yard would be great. Planting bamboo in ponds and lakes would be great. Less dialogue when trying to get a QR code in. Being able to put your favorite stuff in a room without it being counted against your theme score (although that will never happen). I don't know, I want change, but I don't know exactly where I want it.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 25, 2016)

100% agree on decorating the outside of your house.
All the new items in HHD really need to be a thing in the next game. Maybe newer buildings that you can do things in. Like a school that can teach you something, and it gives you better scores or something on? Something like that.

Instead of having small items in bags while trying to put them in a room, have the actual item out.

I want to see villagers come into a house and see them eat/ talk/sing together.
Villagers being able to wear accessories.

Have a phone like thing so you can find your villagers when needed. 

Let you choose how you want your character to look at the beginning of the game.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 26, 2016)

Different sized customization things, like we have the different shape/size ones to do dresses and stuff there should be a custom design where you can make a wall length one to make custom wallpapers so you can make a wallpaper with like a chair rail or a molding if you wanted! Also I love the idea of a "backpack" to store your tools in. I also really hope that the tons of custom design spaces carry over from HHD because I LOVE custom designs.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2016)

being able to put some items in the house closer to each other


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 26, 2016)

-For the love of all that is holy, an easier way to put down paths in your towns. It's extremely time consuming work that you could've spent earning some bells! Perhaps there could be a sort of "drag and drop" interface of paths. Some are already there when you start, some must be earned or bought from villagers and the store, and you can do QR code paths. You take a path design, and move it along a grid (and twist it in any direction you want) and then place it down.

-Villagers cannot move on top of certain areas (such as areas where a certain number of hybrids are clustered together, in front of your bridges, or something). This keeps them away from all of your good stuff.

-Skin tone change, like in HHD. Still like the mystery face though.

-More villager interactions. For example, they talk to each other more, and can perhaps be found doing daily tasks, like putting furniture down in their house? idk

That's all I have.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]different cuts of clothing, the ability to set a darker skin tone permanently, more villager dialogue options (after a year of playing, you've pretty much exhausted them all), and.

please.

let me rename my town.[/sub]


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

Veteran mode, apartments as a PWP, multiple ordinances at once, more ordinances, hospitals for when somebody eats bad fruit, fruit going bad after a week of being off the tree, bad fruit actually LOOKING inedible, the ability to lock villagers in a town (can always be turned off), campsites having a new villager every single day (say goodbye to "________'s camping site."!), optional autosave, MP3 for listening to K.K music on the go, custom pants, custom hats, custom shoes, custom exterior...


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 2, 2016)

katrina needs to do horoscopes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 3, 2016)

drowningfairies said:


> 100% agree on decorating the outside of your house.
> All the new items in HHD really need to be a thing in the next game. Maybe newer buildings that you can do things in. Like a school that can teach you something, and it gives you better scores or something on? Something like that.
> 
> Instead of having small items in bags while trying to put them in a room, have the actual item out.
> ...



I like the phone idea, it would be like Sims or something where you can invite them over! =D


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 3, 2016)

I wish they added much more dialogue to the villagers to where if they are the same personality, you rarely here them say the same thing.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 4, 2016)

My biggest wish: All the features from AC:HHD for decorating (and of course, the new furnitures). I want carpets, I want to put stuff on my ceiling, I want to move furnitures from the touch screen and to move furnitures by 1/2 space, just like in AC:HHD. Decorating my home in AC:NL feels really painful after playing HHD...

I also had the idea of a music player (which would never happen). It would be a new section in your pockets, and with it you'd be able to change the music by yourself (play your own music, play the music from older games, play a KK Song, etc). I'd looooove this!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 4, 2016)

Pixr said:


> I also had the idea of a music player (which would never happen). It would be a new section in your pockets, and with it you'd be able to change the music by yourself (play your own music, play the music from older games, play a KK Song, etc). I'd looooove this!



It should though!


----------



## Nena (Jul 4, 2016)

The ability to expand the towns and beach area and put furniture in yards take a villager with you to island interact with Isabel the way we interact with others, and maybe be able to make food with the fruits and give vegetables for soup when the villager gets sick.


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 5, 2016)

-all of the lost gc features. please. i miss my diary/calendar, playing ball with my villagers, aerobics, the sports fair, the dock in the lake**, the wishing well, and the way the harvest fest was run. literally i miss all of it.

-being able to make the notes in the town tune sharp or flat

-the ability for your town tune to be sung by kappn or kk

-for the love of all that is good and pure in the world, can we please have the ability to design our town? like, map out where the tree, retail, town hall, etc are - where the river is, where the slopes to the beaches are, and please please please let me choose where my villagers go. im such a perfectionist and i literally hate having a vision of my town and not being able to produce it because theres a stupid rock or pond in the way, or because my buildings dont line up.

-something that makes gyroids more useful. like a section in the museum, and when you go to check the plaque, the ones in that specific set start playing

-celeste's old job back.

-being able to upgrade the inside of the museum display rooms

-the orange oval with the mail icon to be expanded, and add a music note icon and a gyroid icon (for tools). that way you could click the music icon, and select a tune to be played while out and about on the town. maybe this could have regular ac music too, like i love the music for festivale, but every day cant be festivale. same with the 6am music. and for the tools 1. you wouldnt have them hogging your storage, and 2. it could have 3 rows, regular, silver, and gold, with the tools already there, but you still have to unlock them before you can use them.

-an island house so we can save there. 

-island only events. 

-maybe an island villager or two? idk, something to make the island more enjoyable and worth your time.

-a permanent shop for redd

-being able to see tortimer without having to do tours. like have him walking around on the island.

-being able to randomly throw a party with your villagers.

-making your own events

-town meetings? it could give the villagers more chances to request pwp.

-hanging villager pictures on the wall please please please.

this could go on forever, im done.

Edit: -a kk record shop.

okay now im done.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jul 5, 2016)

guardgirl said:


> -all of the lost gc features. please. i miss my diary/calendar, playing ball with my villagers, aerobics, the sports fair, the dock in the lake**, the wishing well, and the way the harvest fest was run. literally i miss all of it.
> 
> -being able to make the notes in the town tune sharp or flat
> 
> ...



Omg, this is an amazing list of wonderful things that need to be added! But I think that they should expand on sending mail, such as adding a function that lets you send letters into Miiverse, and random people can respond, or just anyone on your Friends List, or even over Miitomo. Just let us send mail to actual people!!! I know this can get a bit iffy, but hey. What are you going to do?


----------



## Minene (Jul 7, 2016)

-more storage/pocket space
-yard decoration like in hhd
-skin tone options
-town/mayor renaming
-easier path placement and villager house placements
-more dialogue from villagers, especially for normals (they're cute but get boring fast ;; )
-option to put plants and other things in places like the river, beach, etc...its sad you would have to hack
your town for this..it turns out really pretty D:


----------

